# Solenoid I think?



## albion (Oct 10, 2010)

I tried to start my MTD tractor today and I only got a click. I figured it was the battery. The guy at Batteries plus told me the old battery was dead. After I installed the new battery I still had the same problem. The tractor only clicked when I turned the key. I removed the panel in front of the seat and there was a box under it. The big positive wire from the battery leads to this box, then another red wire leads from the box to the starter. Is that box the solenoid? Do I need to replace this? Where can I get the parts?

Any help would be appreciated. thanks.

-Al


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Albion! That sounds like it. Are the terminals at the battery, the solenoid and ground in good shape? I would check the cables as it could be a faulty ground cable or something simple like that, such as a connection. Then look at the soleonoid.


----------



## albion (Oct 10, 2010)

So I pulled out my trusty multimeter and checked the system. The battery pole to pole reads about 13v (My multimeter isn't digital so the needle looks as if it's around 13 in between 10 and 15). Battery negative pole to in on the solenoid reads about 13v. Battery negative pole to out on solenoid reads about 7v. Battery negative pole to in on the starter reads 7v. Sometimes when I turn the key I can hear a quiet whining in the starter. Sometimes not.

Thanks again for the help.

-Al


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Sure sounds like a faulty solenoid to me.


----------



## albion (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a site that sells this part?

-Al


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

To double make sure its the solenoid, just jump the two terminals with a screw driver to see if the starter 'bumps' - if it does- then its definitly bad - if not, it could be the starter itself OR the inline fuse from the battery to the ign switch.

Advance auto, napa and TSC sells starter solenoids for tractors.


----------

